# International Orchid show and sale at Longwood Gardens, PA 03/26,27,28



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

for more info see International Orchid Show & Sale 2010 - Events - Longwood Gardens

I went last year and had a good time. Last year I picked up bulbophyllum aberrans and Dendrobium alagense. They are just barley surviving now.  This show is what started me on wanting to keep orchids. 
I"m deff going. Gotta do some more research to find orchids that I won't kill. Last year I didn't know what would work in the terrarium so I just asked recommendations from the vendors. Now I have a slight idea and I'm gonna do more research before i go.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

SEPOS International Orchid Show and Sale - Show Info
I'll be there Saturday, Anyone else going?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

make that sunday


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

Ill be there saturday


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone take any pics?


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a few. I forgot my camera so they are crappy cell phone pics. Alot didnt come out and I didn't take alot of the displays. Better selection from the sale then last year. Last year I couldn't find any jewel orchids. This year at least 4 vendors had them. I picked up a Macodes petola, lepanthes caladictyon, and a nice looking Plearothalis grobyi from Andy's orchids. Overall a good show.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I think they have the biggest rabbits foot fern I've ever seen


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Since I was already in PA that weekend, I stopped by the Longwood to check out some orchids, broms, ferns and other plants and of course the sale.
I'm only interested in miniature orchids, so I checked some in glass display boxes and moved on to the conservation house for broms and ferns.


















































































































































It seemed Andy's didn't bring many bulbos this year, I moved on to the Ecuagenera table and picked up 2 orchids and a brom.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

jmoose said:


>


This fern is about 15ft tall and 8-10ft wide

Whats that 1st orchid?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Whoa Jay what did you pay for that Lepanthes, i am getting mine very soon, can't wait seeing those pics?
mark


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

NYBG also has Orchids on display between March and April. I was lucky enough to go this weekend. Not much for sale but some great displays. I don't want to get too crazy with photo's but here are my personal favorites.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Among 3 plants I got from Ecuagenera, the first one is Macroclinium manabinum.
It has nice flower but I like the leaves with dark purple dots on deep green background.
The second one is Lepanthes calodictyon. Maybe I got there late and there were only 2 left, so I grabbed one quick.
Last year I got much bigger one at the same price.
Don't ask me what happened to that one .. Just make sure keep them in a really humid area and a weak light, otherwise ....
The last one is Tillandsia biflora. It looks just like one of Neoregelias (well at least to me) but it has much thinner and softer leaves.
It's only about 7" wide. I'm not quite sure if it's a mature plant or still growing. Thinking about putting in a vanzo viv.

Mark, this is the one I got from them last year


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how did you guys resists taking cutting?!!


----------

